# Da Vinci’s machine gun found



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-Vincis-forerunner-machine-gun-confirmed.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The man was brilliant. Just think what he could have come up with if he were a prop-maker


----------

